# Can anyone help me with the gender of these Coronation Sussex?



## labelcherky (Sep 29, 2015)

First time with the breed---and I'm not a good guesser anyway! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Are the photos not posting?


----------



## labelcherky (Sep 29, 2015)

I posted them and they were upside down lol. You should be able to see them now. 

Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hummm... At that age it is easiest to guess by comparing the brightness of the comb...the amount of red. 

It is hard to tell from the photos you posted... But in the first photo, does the one farthest to the right have a brighter red comb?


----------



## labelcherky (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe a tiny bit redder, but I think he/she is a week or so older than the others. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Since they are different ages it might be easiest to watch for the pointy rooster feathers.
I find it easiest to see and notice the ones that grow in at the base of the tail.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i'm with Alaskan on this one. not sure if 1 week difference is the reason, but it initially appeared that the one on the far right may be a roo...


----------



## labelcherky (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you both


----------

